# Friday Watch



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Probably going to go with this lump again when I get up B)


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Very cool atmospheric shot Mac B) :thumbsup:


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

I will be wearing this titanium super wicked and may swop over to my Sinn 857 later :tongue2:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Guess what I'm wearing :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

Still dark outside, so I'd better wear something with a proper lume 

O&W M5










all the best

Jan


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Sturmy this morning:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Guess what I'm wearing :lol: :lol: (Not an original bone in my body)...










Later,

William


----------



## SeattleMike (Apr 22, 2008)

8 hours behind you guys but jaeger is laid out ready to go.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

SD Today.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

This just arrived yesterday, so still on the wrist.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Amazing for me, but I've been wearing the same watch for the last three days 










Rich


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

What's in this .... once I've got over the shock of paying H.M. Customs tax :taz:

I buy most of my watches from the US and I'd say probably about 95% slip though with no charges. Sometimes I swear it's just down to package size and number of labels on the box; "if it looks expensive, tax it". ....and this one had hundreds of stamps on the box h34r: .

So total shipping on this one came to $45 + Â£45 = too effing much! :cry2: when others get through costing no more than $10 total.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

The one and only, tough as old boots and reliable.....

*CWC G10*










Have a good weekend everybody!

A.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Wow some great watches this morning :yes:

Mac another Breitling? Did I miss something :huh:

I am wearing my longest serving watch a Royal Navy GMT MkII by Orfina SA


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

My tastes have changed again, no more divers from now on.

Today


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I'll be sporting this today


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

For me, currently:










But will swap for this later when out on the beer:


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

New arrival for me this week... Ocean7 G-1 on Zulu


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Omega 'Seastar' today.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Jonmurgie said:


> New arrival for me this week... Ocean7 G-1 on Zulu


loving that.....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just something simple and classic for me today


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

rhulaon a toshi today


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Wanted some sunshine, so went Doxa:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Just something simple and classic for me today


 

like it 

Rich


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Ham on brown for me... 










Cheers,

Guy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Toshi said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Just something simple and classic for me today
> ...


Thanks Rich, so do I and that's where the problem begins


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Premier today


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Fortis B42 Today










Cheers Mal


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

MKII, Sea Fighter LE for me......


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> What's in this .... once I've got over the shock of paying H.M. Customs tax :taz:
> 
> I buy most of my watches from the US and I'd say probably about 95% slip though with no charges. Sometimes I swear it's just down to package size and number of labels on the box; "if it looks expensive, tax it". ....and this one had hundreds of stamps on the box h34r: .
> 
> ...


You must have that box open by now Paul...?


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

Gone with this today. Seiko 5 Blue


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

I don't do quartz that often, but I've always had a sneaky desire to own one of these Navihawks. Made a nice deal on this Blue Angels version last week, so giving it an outing today.












salmonia said:


>


That is so sweet on the mesh... :tongue2:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

PRS 18 for me today :thumbup:

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Poljot today - on it's new (to me) lumpy










Cheapest watch I own & contender for the most wrist time - love it.

HAGWE


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Premier today


I could never get bored looking at that  - IMO that has to be the best looking Breitling I've ever seen.

Some old same old for me today - cheers Stu.


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Not much left :cry2: but incoming soon


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Jonmurgie said:


> New arrival for me this week... Ocean7 G-1 on Zulu


Looking good on the Zulu Jon:tongue2:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

A splash of orange for me again today.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

cookie520 said:


> Not much left :cry2: but incoming soon


I wouldn't worry those Sinn's 103 are lovely :yes:


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*Fortis B-42* Pilot for me today


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Enzo Mechana today










Have a great weekend

Paul


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

A friend of mine sent me this watch as a gift, hes a top tad


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

And now this splendid RLT44 with superb dial and contrasting hands.

An ideal daily beater......a gem


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one today.

Bertrand


----------



## mylo (Feb 8, 2008)

tranber70 said:


> This one today.
> 
> Bertrand


Nice to see another B & R that's not square. This one for me today.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Eh eh, 2 B&R, time to create a new forum :lol: :lol:

Bertrand



mylo said:


> Nice to see another B & R that's not square. This one for me today.


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

My latest acquisition, Vintage Roamer Stingray Chronograph on Omega mesh.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

JHM said:


> Still dark outside, so I'd better wear something with a proper lume
> 
> O&W M5
> 
> ...


Great lume shot


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Still Squaling:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Bill B said:


> My latest acquisition, Vintage Roamer Stingray Chronograph on Omega mesh.


Bill that Roamer on that mesh looks like they were made for each other :thumbup:


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

DaveE said:


> Still Squaling:


I love that watch and where do you find them?

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Chillin' with my Chase Durer & a pint of cider :beach:










Cheers HAGW

Andrew


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

I have noticed that on vintage watches that have shrouded lugs, there a good chance that a mesh will go well with it, especially an Omega mesh since they do not have the tube at the end. Thanks.



PhilM said:


> Bill B said:
> 
> 
> > My latest acquisition, Vintage Roamer Stingray Chronograph on Omega mesh.
> ...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

This ole' thing again...

*RLT-4 #4/50 on Toshi Leather*










I hope all you sad forumers have a very fine Friday. :cheers:


----------



## SeattleMike (Apr 22, 2008)

Griff said:


> And now this splendid RLT44 with superb dial and contrasting hands.
> 
> An ideal daily beater......a gem


Very Nice.

:thumbsup:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

rousey said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > Still Squaling:
> ...


Thanks. Would you believe me if I said they were all found down the back of the sofa  :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SeattleMike said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > And now this splendid RLT44 with superb dial and contrasting hands.
> ...


I didn`t realise the center of the dial was textured & I love the green numbers, as you say Griff, very nice unk:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This for me this morning










But I've just changed to this as I haven't worn it for a week or so.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

DaveE said:


> rousey said:
> 
> 
> > DaveE said:
> ...


Next time your down there get me one :tongue2:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Swapped over to a trusted Seiko now


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Sure you guys enjoy your Friday watches!! While I have been nursing a kidney stone in the hospital 

Some good shots of pieces today, nice to see photography skills increasing, congrats!

James


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> SeattleMike said:
> 
> 
> > Griff said:
> ...


And neither did I, that textured centre "makes" the watch, very nice.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

RLT NOS from a few years back...










Best fiver I've spent in years...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

James said:


> Sure you guys enjoy your Friday watches!! While I have been nursing a kidney stone in the hospital


That totally blows...hope you're feeling better soon, James.

(no excuse not to enjoy a Friday watch, though)


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm wearing this old girl


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Flashharry said:


> I'm wearing this old girl


Sorry Neal, you're going to have to change your avatar. Can't concentrate on the watches h34r:

Rich


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

This arrived today (thanks Russell) but I'm not wearing it till I resize the rubber strap tomorrow ...










Cheers Stu


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wearing this old girl
> ...


Sorry its my wife jogging :tongue2:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> This for me this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've only just looked at this thread. That Megaquartz is absolutely stunning. Well done!


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

This one arrived this week....from a forum member

Loving it










Ujjwal


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Flashharry said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Flashharry said:
> ...


Pardon? :blink:

Rich

Switched over to this one now. 3 days wearing the same watch - it's un-healthy :lol:










Rich


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

Sorry, forgot to resize

Ujjwal


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

new arrival for me too today, having shipped a Beuchat to a pal its replacement arrived this morning. The one on the left, 1997 200m quartz better pics to follow.










Andy


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Bill B said:


> My latest acquisition, Vintage Roamer Stingray Chronograph on Omega mesh.


 Oh Bill,

now that is a beauty, fantastic case-shape and was made for the mesh. well done man, Yet another I need!

Andy


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Ricster said:


> *Fortis B-42* Pilot for me today


That's a new grail for me then. Where did I put that Lottery ticket?


----------

